# Tackling Tough Tubes



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I took a few minutes possibly wasting time and looking at a bag of Daisy F-16 SuperTubes wondering if I could do something with them. I really like shooting the metal-rod shooters but haven't been totally satisfied with the few concepts we use to attach flats or 'other' tubes to a metal-rod frame.

So during a really 'woke' conference call my brain shut down and this happened. I am thinking it isn't going to fly unless I use ammo with enough weight or mass to not be sent off course once the single 2040's try to pass through the Daisy Yelllow's.

When I turned it around fork pointing to target it seemed as if maybe that tension would help launch the ammo over the fork with any negative interference from the Daisy Yellow's.

It is right about now I start shaking my head wondering why I think I have so much time on my hands. I have a quiver of frames that are tried, true, and dedicated super shooters with provenance and I am over here dinking around with this!? Maybe I will shoot it later and find out, maybe not.

I suppose if I have enlightened just one shooter to not do as I do, or as I say, then this world will become a better place. :banghead:


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Amazing stuff, Mo.

Frankentubes!

Don't get in a big hurry to test shoot them.

I can't imagine how they will work. But the suspense is good!


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Hey Mo, I think these will work but I am wondering about draw weight and ammo speed. I bought some 1/8" ID X 3/16" OD tubes from McMaster Carr. They slide right on the 1/4" prongs but the draw weight was a little heavy for me. I used those tubes and some 1632s to make up something similar to yours. They worked but I didn't see much improvement over straight 1632 tubes. I can't wait to see your results.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I think I can deal with the pressure guys. This is another moment in my slingjourney where I remind myself I need to get smart and use math and the hundreds of hot tips here on the Forum. My 7 year-old brain still grabs each end of a piece of rubber and pulls on it until it feels 'about right'. Then I take that piece and cut another almost exactly like it. In this example here I did this 4 times with each section and then McGyver'd them together as sensibly as I could. Once it was all together I pulled on it about 20 times in each direction. I was going to dry fire it here in my office but that scares the crap out of the dog. I went out to retrieve the garbage bin and was able to launch a quick 9mm steel across the street into the trees. I will take some notes when I go out with this setup. The 2040 is folded over and inside the yellow by an inch. Constrictor knot and cuff is keeping it together.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Scratch. This wheel doesn't need a reinvention. I am going back to being patient and tube-trapping my elastic. I took my GG-F16 out with me and pinged my target on the second shot. And of course this faulty set-up let me know the real story.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Scratch. This wheel doesn't need a reinvention. I am going back to being patient and tube-trapping my elastic. I took my GG-F16 out with me and pinged my target on the second shot. And of course this faulty set-up let me know the real story.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think these modified F-16s work better with flat bands anyway.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I have yet to have these flats slip at all with the tube-trap. The same goes for WrapNTuck on my others frames. But I still go off the tracks now and again thinking that I'll discover something new.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

It makes sense to me that a competitive shooter or somebody that wants to hit their target without fail will measure and detail every inch of their bands to make sure everything is 'dead on'. Yet I will watch some professional shooters firing away with twisted bands or a chain of office rubber bands and shoot as accurately as the next person.

I just completed a quick adjustment to my little shooter here and am averting my eyes from the wrinkles and pinches in the flats as they leave the fork tips. The flats are well-trapped under the tube and looks steady after about 20 pulls. I'll take it out later with some marbles and see if I can hit something within 3 tries.

This is where I miss my 7- year old brain when I would scrounge around for anything elastic, cut up bike tubes, newspaper rubber bands, a piece of rubbing tubing from my aunt who worked at the 'old folks home'. Whatever it was, was all I could get, so you work with it. Right now it seems like I have enough elastic for the entire Forum and I am still messing around with this Charlie Foxtrot!


----------

